# Vegans who feed their dogs...



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Fill in the blank I guess.

Anyone here a Vegetarian or Vegan? What do you feed your dog?

I have a friend who is a Vegan. She is very into it and healthy.

She feeds her dog crap store brand food. 

I didn't make any sense to me. 

If she gets to eat all organic foods and cut out "garbage" then why doesn't she put that same effort into her dogs meals and feed her something better?

I should ask her but she is really shy :redface:


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

For me its the other way around. I put so much thought and effort into feeding my dogs only the best of the best and then I go and eat a load of processed crap. 

NO MORE!!!!!! lol

I do however know of a vegetarian couple who just converted their boxer about 7 weeks ago to Raw. Kibble just wasnt cutting it. They find it strange to have meat in the house but are willing to do what ever is best for their girl and she has improved 100 x over in just 7 weeks


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello, vegetarian here who slowly becoming more vagan. I feed my dog quality natural dog food that can be found at nearly all grocery stores. Some people hate my dogs diet but as a person who is worried about what is going into their body I also worry about what is going into my dogs body. This natural dog food I feed is also known as raw meats.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

I am neither a vegan or vegetarian, but I hear there is going to be a line of vegan dog food coming out. Can't imagine what will be in it. They will be the gassiest dogs on the planet!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

She would probably be one to feed her dog vegan. Maybe next time we camp and she sees my dogs eat, I'll bring it up with her.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I was vegan....but fell off the wagon. I so want to go back to that lifestyle....but I'm finding it hard to get myself in gear. I have no problem handling meat tho, I would just rather not eat it myself. I'll get back there by slowly cutting out meat then dairy. My biggest issue though is my sugar addiction :-( No matter what I'm eating, I can't seem to kick the sugar habit!
Of course I feed my doggies the best I can, and hope to get back to 100% raw as soon as I'm able.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Vegan dog food has been around for quite awhile. This little beauty is $37 for a four pound bag. Quite a profit margin, I would guess.










Oh, and it says right in the ad - intended for intermittent or supplemental feeding ONLY!!
Wysong Vegan Canine/Feline Diet 4-lb Bag 4-count


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm a pescatarian - seafood but no meat. I've fed my dogs a variety of meat-based grain free kibbles in addition to some home-cooking.

My son is vegan. He feeds his dog either Orijen or Wellness Core.

And by the way, organic has nothing to do with being vegan or vegetarian. Many vegetarians and vegans do tend toward organic foods, but it's not necessary. On the flip side, you can be a meat eater and and buy all organic foods. Two separate issues.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My mention of organic was just to clarify how "hardcore" she is. She buys only certified organics, from co-ops and local farmers. She wears recycled clothing, all natural fibers and washes her hair with all natural products made by small, local businesses. 

Shes doesn't even drive and she's 21. She doesn't like the idea of "contributing to pollution".


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm vegetarian and feed my dogs prey model raw . In addition to a freezer full of meats for the dogs, I have freezer shelves full of rodents and seafood for the snakes and fish/turtle (the turtle also gets insects and spirulina brine shrimp), respectively . It never made sense for me to force my own beliefs onto my animals...they eat what they were meant (IMO) to eat.

The rabbit is vegan, of course .


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

I dont think I could ever be vegan or vegetarian... I LOVE meat, we eat meat pretty much every night of the week... in fact, I can't actually think of a meal we'd eat without meat in it lol. And, regardless of what I eat, my dog eats PMR :biggrin:




IslandPaws4Raw said:


> Well I was vegan....but fell off the wagon. I so want to go back to that lifestyle....but I'm finding it hard to get myself in gear. I have no problem handling meat tho, I would just rather not eat it myself. I'll get back there by slowly cutting out meat then dairy. My biggest issue though is my sugar addiction :-( No matter what I'm eating, I can't seem to kick the sugar habit!
> Of course I feed my doggies the best I can, and hope to get back to 100% raw as soon as I'm able.


I'm about to start reading a book by an Australian author, David Gillespie, it's called Sweet Poison Quit Plan - all about how bad sugar is for you, how to look for sugars on labels etc and a guide on how to kick the sugar addiction. I'll let you know if its any good :wink: there's hope for us sugar addicts!! lol


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Sprocket said:


> My mention of organic was just to clarify how "hardcore" she is. She buys only certified organics, from co-ops and local farmers. She wears recycled clothing, all natural fibers and washes her hair with all natural products made by small, local businesses.
> 
> Shes doesn't even drive and she's 21. She doesn't like the idea of "contributing to pollution".


Your friend would fit right in here in Portland. There are many young and not so young people who fit her profile - my son being one of them.

While I don't wear recycled clothing and do drive a car; I buy mostly organic food at co-ops, farmers markets and indie grocery stores. And I actually make my own vegan soap and skin care products. It is too bad your friend doesn't apply some of her own standards to her dog's health too.

I bet if she were approached in the right manner, she would be the type to really get into higher quality feeding of her dog. Maybe she just needs to be made aware of the differences in dog food.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Your friend would fit right in here in Portland. There are many young and not so young people who fit her profile - my son being one of them.
> 
> While I don't wear recycled clothing and do drive a car; I buy mostly organic food at co-ops, farmers markets and indie grocery stores. And I actually make my own vegan soap and skin care products. It is too bad your friend doesn't apply some of her own standards to her dog's health too.
> 
> I bet if she were approached in the right manner, she would be the type to really get into higher quality feeding of her dog. Maybe she just needs to be made aware of the differences in dog food.


"Keep Portland weird!" Hahaha. Nick and I love Portland. We would be down there every month if we could. 

We aren't vegetarian but I fel like more vegetarians and vegans would know how to find real organic stuff. How do you know something is really organic vs just having the label due to a loophole?


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm veg. My dogs aren't.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Fill in the blank I guess.
> 
> Anyone here a Vegetarian or Vegan? What do you feed your dog?
> 
> ...


I think she would get into the idea if you opened her up to it. I mean, if you don't eat garbage, why should your dog?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> "Keep Portland weird!" Hahaha. Nick and I love Portland. We would be down there every month if we could.
> 
> We aren't vegetarian but I fel like more vegetarians and vegans would know how to find real organic stuff. How do you know something is really organic vs just having the label due to a loophole?


There is an art to finding "organically grown" food. If a food is certified organic, then yes it definitely should be unless someone is breaking the law - I'm sure it happens.

But you can also get perfectly good, and usually cheaper, organically grown food that is labeled "transitional". Supposedly they are using all organic methods and are working towards certification; but the actual plots of ground haven't been organically tended long enough. I can't remember how many years it takes. I can find "transitional" organic at local indie grocery stores and co-ops.

But nothing beats getting to know the local farmers at the farmers markets. You can question them all you want on their growing practices.

My son takes it one step further and has his own urban farm here in the middle of Portland in his front yard using raised beds. I really can't think of a vegetable that he doesn't grow - all organically of course and from heirloom seeds when possible. He also grows strawberries, raspberries and blueberries.

But there are plenty of meat eaters in Portland also. We have lots of restaurants that feature only regionally grown meat. If you're ever in PDX on a Saturday, the Portland farmers market downtown by the university is spectacular. It goes on for blocks and sells produce, meat, seafood, local wine, local flowers, baked goods, artisan cheese, and on and on. 

Well, enough. I tend to get passionate about my adopted city.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Vegetarian here and feeding prey model raw...my sentiment exactly..."why should my dog eat crap when I don't eat crap".
I've been on a journey for sometime trying to find good quality food for my dog which lead me to premium kibble...then to premade raw...and finally raw. I eat strictly organic, local as possible but only USA...mostly raw food way, love it.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> There is an art to finding "organically grown" food. If a food is certified organic, then yes it definitely should be unless someone is breaking the law - I'm sure it happens.
> 
> But you can also get perfectly good, and usually cheaper, organically grown food that is labeled "transitional". Supposedly they are using all organic methods and are working towards certification; but the actual plots of ground haven't been organically tended long enough. I can't remember how many years it takes. I can find "transitional" organic at local indie grocery stores and co-ops.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'd love to check that out soon! One more question, then I'm going to stop asking questions. Hahaha. What are heirloom seeds?


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Thanks! I'd love to check that out soon! One more question, then I'm going to stop asking questions. Hahaha. What are heirloom seeds?


Here's a link to a popular site for heirloom seeds: Seed Savers Exchange - Saving Heirlooms

In general, heirloom seeds are from plants that weren't part part of the big push on hybrid plants starting in the 1960s and forward. Heirloom plants must be open-pollinated. Without the ongoing growing and storage of heirloom plants, the seed companies and the government will control all seed distribution. Most hybrid plants, if regrown, will not be the same as the original hybrid plant, which leads to dependency on seed distributors for future crops.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check that out  We want to start growing some things here. I'm glad I learned about this beforehand!


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

Sprocket said:


> Fill in the blank I guess.
> 
> Anyone here a Vegetarian or Vegan? What do you feed your dog?
> 
> ...



I feel for you. I know somebody like her, too. I am very disappointed with this lack of regard for pets.


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

I have been veggie since I was 12 (accidentally got into the animal rights section at the library haha). But just for clarification, I don't think people should not use animals for their meat etc, I just don't think we have a right to torture them in the process. My Family refers to me as someone who only eats happy animals haha. Basically I do eat meat now (last three years maybe, as the organic grass fed movement has gained enough steam that I can find it), although not as much as most americans, and I only get my meat from sources that are organic or natural, free range, grass fed, pasture raised etc. I don't trust labels, I research farms and producers. If I have not looked into a specific producers methods I don't buy from them, whether or not it says natural or whatever on the package. I am lucky enough to have a local store that can tell me the origin of every piece of meat in the case and is very forthcoming with info on their suppliers. My dog and my cats are PMR fed, and I get all their meat from the same sources. Factory farmed meat or dairy does not enter my house. period. I got upset at hubby for getting pastrami for sandwiches a few weeks ago because he got it at the regular grocery store instead of looking for it at our natural place. Next time he got oven roasted pasture raised turkey from a NorCal farm, and Some kind of beef I can't remember what, from our normal supplier.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sprocket said:


> My mention of organic was just to clarify how "hardcore" she is. She buys only certified organics, from co-ops and local farmers. She wears recycled clothing, all natural fibers and washes her hair with all natural products made by small, local businesses.
> 
> Shes doesn't even drive and she's 21. She doesn't like the idea of "contributing to pollution".


Emily, when I get home I will reshare some of the posts from a friend who is vegan and also feeds her dogs vegan, drives me crazy.....I can't imagine working in a vets office that she can possibly believe feeding a dog vegetables only is anyway good for a dog..


----------



## Julee (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm vegetarian (9 years!) and feed my dogs Wellness CORE with RMB 1-2x/week. I'm not able to do raw at this time. My animals' health comes first, always.


----------



## Gaurd (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello there is a very good couple of the dog it is looking very good i am only one that is not know that this dog is very power full dog on the earth and there two dog pitcher i like it very much.


----------

